
Lilium 'flying car' all-electric VTOL jet completes maiden test flight - Osiris30
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/lilium-jet-first-flight-test-flying-cars/all/1
======
hultner
This begs the questions, how do we define a car? And how do we differentiate
it from a small airplane?

